# Mexicano: No mames, cabrón!



## valyaya

Hola, todos.
¿Cómo traducirían esta expresión del mexicano al portugués brasileño?
CONTEXTO: Un hombre le dice esto a otro cuando el otro lo decepciona.
"NO MAMES, CABRÓN!"
Principalmente el "no mames".
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## willy2008

*Não foda  cara. *La traducción al castellano sería ,* no jodas tio*, que creo, se acerca bastante a la expreción mexicana.


----------



## valyaya

willy2008 said:


> *Não foda  cara. *La traducción al castellano sería ,* no jodas tio*, que creo, se acerca bastante a la expreción mexicana.


Gracias, Willy! Queda perfecto.


----------



## patriota

Isso cheira a tradução literal para mim. "Vá se foder" seria mais natural.


----------



## zema

patriota said:


> Isso cheira a tradução literal para mim. "Vá se foder" seria mais natural.


Creo que no patriota, por lo que deduzco de las películas y series mexicanas, coincido con Willy: el sentido es muy parecido al de _Não fode, cara_.
Incluso el _cabrón_ (=_sacana, safado_), al ser muy utilizado entre amigos, pierde la mayor parte de las veces las características de insulto, de modo que _cara_ me parece muy bien, al menos para la zona de Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## patriota

zema,  "cara" é uma gíria usada por todo país e até na África. O que quis dizer é que nunca ouvi ninguém dizer "não fode" ou "não foda" nem em São Paulo nem pelos outros lugares por onde passei. Só se for uma invenção recente...

"Vá se foder/vá tomar no cu[, veja o que você fez/presta atenção/etc.]" entre amigos também não tem a característica de insulto agressivo. É só um modo de descontar a frustração momentânea.


----------



## willy2008

Yo , esa expresión la escuche mucho en el sur de Brasil,otra también que usan allá es, *você é fogo.*


----------



## zema

patriota said:


> zema,  "cara" é uma gíria usada por todo país e até na África. O que quis dizer é que nunca ouvi ninguém dizer "não fode" ou "não foda" nem em São Paulo nem pelos outros lugares por onde passei. Só se for uma invenção recente...
> 
> "Vá se foder/vá tomar no cu[, veja o que você fez/presta atenção/etc.]" entre amigos também não tem a característica de insulto agressivo. É só um modo de descontar a frustração momentânea.


  Entendo, patriota, mas é que acho que _Vá se foder_ ou _Vá tomar no cu_ restringem um pouco os sentidos possíveis para _No mames_, que são vários.
  Nós não usamos a expressão _No mames_ na Argentina, acho que é bem mexicana, mas interpreto muito parecida com o nosso _No me jodas, _que por sua vez é muito parecido com os “_Não fode”_ destes exemplos do dicionário inFormal: 

_- Vou beber todas hoje!
  - Ah! você não aguenta nem uma dose!
  - Porra cara! não fode!!!
_
  -Não fode! , você comeu ela mesmo?

_- Porra, minha tv queimou cara! não fode mano!
_
  - Ahh não fode bixo! como que o curintia conseguiu perder de novo?


Isto é a explicação de um mexicano para “_No mames, güey_” no fórum Inglês-Espanhol:


lapachis8 said:


> Hi,
> Depending on the context it means:
> 
> No shit!
> Holy shit!
> You got to be kidding me!
> Don´t fuck with me!
> I don´t believe it!
> Are you serious?
> 
> It can be regarded as foul language, but it all depends. It couls also  be really cool in certain circles. For some it would be harsh, for  others it would be normal, and for others it would be mandatory to use  it.
> cheers


----------



## patriota

Então prefiro não me intrometer mais, pois parece que conhecem o público melhor que eu.


----------



## zema

Não, que é isso, patriota? Eu é que não me intrometo mais...  

  Só não tinha certeza se o sentido da expressão ficava claro, mas longe de mim contradizer os nativos. Se você disser que nesses casos dá no mesmo e é mais comum usar uma outra expressão, pronto, para mim falou e está falado.


----------



## rXo

Eu usaria "nâo encha o saco!".


----------



## SãoEnrique

*Safado* existe em espanhol?


----------



## rXo

SãoEnrique said:


> *Safado* existe em espanhol?


Safado em espanhol pode ser: pícaro, sinvergüenza, travieso (formal) ou tambem pillo, sarpado (informal/ARG).

Abraços.


----------



## Lina Pra

Oi gente 
Eu sou Mexicana e concordo con o willy2008 e o zema, não foda cara é a melhor opção


----------



## olivinha

Lina Pra said:


> Oi gente
> Eu sou Mexicana e concordo con o willy2008 e o zema, não foda cara é a melhor opção



Sim, mas _cabrón_ é muuuuuuito mais pesado que _cara_.
Acho que _babaca_ encaixaria melhor: Não fod*e*, babaca.


----------



## Alisson de Almeida

Não gosto de tradução ao pé da letra.
Eu traduziria ao Português das seguintes formas:
Não sacaneia / Sem sacanagem idiota!
Não enche o saco idiota!


----------



## patriota

Admito que, desde que publiquei meu primeiro comentário nesta página, passei a ver "_não fod_e" por aí. Porém, passei a ver por aí até _fodendo_, surrupiado na caradura do inglês _fucking_, como adjetivo: "_Hoje eu vi um fodendo __tamanduá-bandeira__, pqp que bicho magnífico! Ele é enorme!_". É tanta novidade, que só vendo.

De qualquer maneira, reafirmo que "_não fode!_" é uma frase pouco natural para a maioria dos brasileiros, como o nosso novo colega (bem-vindo!) concordou acima.

A quem quiser responder, com um palavrão, a um amigo que o decepcionou ou estiver incomodando, continuo com a minha recomendação decenária: "_Vá se foder, cara_". Na língua falada, vira _sifudê_. Para omitir o termo chulo, é possível trocar _foder_ por _ferrar_. Na Internet, usa-se a abreviação VSF.

VSF também serve para as frases do @zema:



zema said:


> _- Vou beber todas hoje!
> - Ah! você não aguenta nem uma dose!   _


Resposta jovial:_ VSF __kk__!_
* educada: _Aguento, sim!_
* -trocadilho:_ Aguento beber, sim, e como!
* _paulista:_ Tem cabimento? Vai logo mandando "os litrão" procê ver como não aguento.
* _paulistana da quebrada_: C'é loko. Tá me tirando, jão? Fica de boa aí e toma uma comigo._
* gauchesca:_ Bah, __guri__! __Capaz__! Bebo mais que o __zorrilho__ mija na __querência__.
* hit _de verão carioca da época em que este tópico foi criado:_ Vodca ou água de coco, pra mim tanto faz..._



zema said:


> - ... você comeu ela mesmo?


Interjeição boca-suja: _VSF... _(hoje também se vê_ "Nem fodendo...")_
* educada: _Nossa_/_sério_/_mesmo?! Estão namorando?
* _supimpa do balacobaco_: Macacos me mordam! Quando se casaram?!_



zema said:


> _- Porra, minha tv queimou cara! _


Lamento espontâneo_: Maaaaano, VSF/PQP!
* _educado:_ Que raiva!
* _cético:_ Não acredito!_
* evangélico: _Tá amarrado!_



zema said:


> - ... como que o curintia conseguiu perder de novo?


Introdução corintiana:_ VSF...
* _palmeirense:_ VSF kk!
* _juventina:_ Meu!_


----------

